# Bee Mag complaint



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

My bee mags look like they have been "well read" before delivery; chewed corners, rips, and torn-off cover.

Is it just "me" ?


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave W said:


> My bee mags look like they have been "well read" before delivery; chewed corners, rips, and torn-off cover.
> 
> Is it just "me" ?


I get that every once in a great while... typically they are in pristine condition when I get them. Maybe you've got a beekeeper in your post office!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I agree with Dan....but not this month. I had two copies delivered of B.C. and both were well tattered and ripped. One had the cover completed ripped from the stapled binding. Something certainly happened in route.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> I agree with Dan....but not this month. I had two copies delivered of B.C. and both were well tattered and ripped. One had the cover completed ripped from the stapled binding. Something certainly happened in route.


Who delivered it, the post office? Go figure!


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

My neighbor up the road is a retired mail carrier. He told me that there was no need for him to ever subscribe to any magazine as he read all that looked interesting prior to delivering them. He claimed it was one of the perks.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Sound like the postman is interested in bee keeping. I wouldnt worry about it until packages of bees start dissapearing before they are delivered


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Well, I can’t really blame the damage I get on the "carrier". Every damaged publication (I have several) has tears and marks at the same location.

Something "consistent" is being done every month.

AND it happens only to bee mags, not junk catalogs, not other publication (again, I get several).


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

mistergil said:


> My neighbor up the road is a retired mail carrier. He told me that there was no need for him to ever subscribe to any magazine as he read all that looked interesting prior to delivering them. He claimed it was one of the perks.



Consider your self luck that your carrier can READ I got 4 pieces of mail for my neighbor to the east yesterday and my neighbor to the west got 3 for me


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Haven't had an any problems with Bee Culture or American Bee Journal. They typically arrive in great shape. I have occasionally received a mangled piece of normal mail but it doesn't happen often.

-Tim


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

^Well, I can’t really blame the damage I get on the "carrier". Every damaged publication (I have several) has tears and marks at the same location.^


Sounds like some equipment needs maintenance or adjustment.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Not related to bee mags, but I shipped duck eggs to PA last week and was contacted by the addressee that the box was almost flat on arival; Even with fragile written in it in five different locations. 

I think our federal employees just don't give a S$&&. No skin off of their back, the Postal Service does not have to pay for damages during shipment. Must be nice to beable to have a business where quality control is non-existant and your customers continue to come back


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Your problem may be self-generated by stamping "fragile" on the outside. I've always had a cynical suspicion that such markings only invite abuse. 

The world is full of sick individuals, and no one industry has a monopoly on deviant behavior. I'm sorry for your loss.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

bluegrass said:


> Not related to bee mags, but I shipped duck eggs to PA last week and was contacted by the addressee that the box was almost flat on arival; Even with fragile written in it in five different locations.
> 
> I think our federal employees just don't give a S$&&. No skin off of their back, the Postal Service does not have to pay for damages during shipment. Must be nice to beable to have a business where quality control is non-existant and your customers continue to come back


Blue Grass I also ship hatching eggs all over the USA and I have found that you do not write Hatching eggs or eggs at all on the box. Write fragile and then insure the box for 100.00. If you insure the box it will arive not damaged. If you write fragile with no insurance they tend to drop kick it and do what they want and also place it at the bottom of the stack and it gets crushed. I usually write Fragile do not crush or break or shake. Do not sit anything heavy on top of box. With arrows on the side with this end up and do not crush all over. I also write on the bottom of the box saying wrong end up dummy. Other end up follow arrows. And knock on wood I have not had an egg broken upon arival in 1 year once I started doing this. Now if the person dont want to pay for the insurance well then You are not responsable for the post offices handeling of there eggs.


Angi
HTH


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

*US Postal Service*

The postal service is in the process of automating the sorting of flats (magazines and like sized mail). Letter sorting has been 90% automated for several years. The old method was hand sorting and was much less damaging than the machine sorting. The flat sorting is still in the development stage and will be for a few more years. When you see badly damaged magazines they were probably damaged by the new machines. Parcels are delivered to your post office by truck on a pallet or in a large bin. The distribution clerks stage an eighty cubic foot hamper for each carrier route in a semi circle. A thirty route station would have thirty hampers. The pallet or large bin full of parcels is moved to the open area of the semi circle where the clerk reads each address one by one. The clerk has memorized the scheme for that station and knows which carrier route gets each address. 123 Smith Lane goes to carrier route 17. The hamper for route 17 is on the outer row and 20 feet from where the clerk is standing. The clerk THROWS the parcel in the hamper. The hamper gets half full and the next parcel contains 40 lbs of books. The clerk then throws the 40lb parcel on top of other parcels in the hamper which causes damage. This is the official procedure. Postmasters and supervisors see this every day. Package bees are handled much more carefully as you can imagine. Postal service employees are the same as every other employee in that some are great, some good, and some could not care less. Your carrier does not like to deliver damaged mail to you because he knows that he will be blamed even though the item was damaged when he received it.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

bluegrass said:


> Not related to bee mags, but I shipped duck eggs to PA last week and was contacted by the addressee that the box was almost flat on arival; Even with fragile written in it in five different locations.
> 
> I think our federal employees just don't give a S$&&. No skin off of their back, the Postal Service does not have to pay for damages during shipment. Must be nice to beable to have a business where quality control is non-existant and your customers continue to come back


Congress gave the USPS a monopoly on first class mail. SERVICE GOES DOWN and prices go up when there is a monopoly. 

In order to have a monopoly in the United States you have to have the help of the government. Anytime someone says that it is "for the public good," a red flag should go up! The only monolopy that I know that doesn't rely on government help is DeBeers; they control 80% of all unpolished diamonds.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

The only problem with the automated is that it can't tell the difference between lane, road, drive, circle, boulevard (-1sp), street, ect... and the carriers that I have spoke with in various states are all told to deal with it...and they admit to learning to deal with it to the point they don't think about it. Whether it actually saves time and money? I don't know, I'm not the one crunching the numbers and evaluating scenarios. It may be... I did read in todays paper that they are looking at cutbacks and increase stamp pricing. 

The biggest problem I see with the USPS is they are a government entity and are required to show profit which is counter to the operating and other restrictions placed on government entities.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

The biggest problem I see with the USPS is they are a government entity and are required to show profit which is counter to the operating and other restrictions placed on government entities.[/QUOTE]

The PO can not show a steady profit. But must pay there own way. The only money they get from the Government is money for (Free Matter for the Blind) this is books in tape and some Mags in records(Remember Records) That is why the stamp increases are set up on a 3 year cycle. Make money the first year, break even the second year and loose money the third year.

Retired Carrier
Some one has to pay for my habit


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

> Congress gave the USPS a monopoly on first class mail. -JC


Odd, the USPS doesn't have a monopoly on first-class mail now. Leaving e-mail and other electronic means aside (I have no idea what "class" e-mail would fit, and some of the e-mail I receive is pretty classless), both UPS and FedEx, among others, offer first-class mail service.

The mail service offered by other carriers tends to cost more than USPS service on items such as letters.


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

notaclue said:


> The only problem with the automated is that it can't tell the difference between lane, road, drive, circle, boulevard (-1sp), street, ect... and the carriers that I have spoke with in various states are all told to deal with it...and they admit to learning to deal with it to the point they don't think about it. Whether it actually saves time and money? I don't know, I'm not the one crunching the numbers and evaluating scenarios. It may be... I did read in todays paper that they are looking at cutbacks and increase stamp pricing.
> 
> The biggest problem I see with the USPS is they are a government entity and are required to show profit which is counter to the operating and other restrictions placed on government entities.


There is no accounting for the USPS or the federal government. The USPS does not even know the cost to deliver a letter (cost accounting)! When the Post Master General says that he wants to run the USPS like a private business, I just laugh. He is lying. It is impossible to run the USPS like a private business.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

April 08 issue arrived in "mint" condition!

Does "whining" help?


----------

